# Video problems t3i



## NeoPho (Dec 31, 2011)

I really don't care much for shooting video, but when I try to record some video it says 

"Movie recording has been stopped automatically"

What's the sitch?! =[


----------



## etnad0 (Jan 1, 2012)

May be your memory card. I get that when I use my class 6 cards, but no trouble with class 10. There is also a 13 minute recording limit, based on personal experience. Different forums range from 12-15 minutes as to how long it will record. Get faster SD cards and you should be OK.


----------



## HJW (Jan 1, 2012)

Though I'm not the OP here, I found this a small problem for the 60D as well.
I use Class 10 SD cards, and with about 7GB free on my card the recording goes on for about 10-15 seconds before it stops, not even taking up 1GB. There is no warning indication for heat either.


----------



## Lamaqc (Jan 1, 2012)

Same problem with mine....class10sd card can stop after few second or last longer...dont understand why

Envoyé depuis mon HTC Panache avec Tapatalk


----------



## iresq (Jan 1, 2012)

Strange, my 60d had no such problem. Using 16g class 10, can't remember brand.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CanonEOS (Jan 1, 2012)

I also use a 16gb SDHC card class 10 with the 60D and no problems, just maybe the others use a SD card and not a SDHC card or there might be a problem with the 8gb cards in the T3i and 60D


----------



## etnad0 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll add that I too am using a 16GB SDHC and no problems. I did have a problem once with my 4GB SD class 6, but I figured it was because class 6 was too slow. I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## aguerra.1993 (May 22, 2013)

Going to revive this thread. I just got a Canon T3i and I have a SanDisk Ultra Class 6, 20 mb/s. It says SDHC on it and it's 8gb. After around 15 sec. of recording, it stops automatically. Is the memory card too slow or something? I use this card on my GoPro to film at the highest resolution and it works fine.


----------



## TCampbell (May 22, 2013)

aguerra.1993 said:


> Going to revive this thread. I just got a Canon T3i and I have a SanDisk Ultra Class 6, 20 mb/s. It says SDHC on it and it's 8gb. After around 15 sec. of recording, it stops automatically. Is the memory card too slow or something? I use this card on my GoPro to film at the highest resolution and it works fine.



The fact that the card works in a different camera is no reason to believe it isn't the card.  Resolution, frame rate, and compression levels all contribute to the total volume of data that the camera has to write to the card in any given second.

What resolution and framerate are you using?  E.g. are you using 1080p at 30fps?  

Try either cutting the framerate or resolution and see if that has an impact on it's ability to write to that card.


----------



## aguerra.1993 (May 22, 2013)

I was first using the 1080p at 30 fps and then I tried 1080p at 24 fps and it let me record without a problem. I went and tried again at 30 fps and it didn't happen again.


----------



## RCflyer (May 22, 2013)

It's your card, I had the same problen with my T2I then I bought a SanDisk Extreme 16 GB 45 Mb/s card and I can take video perfectly and I have plenty of room for photos.


----------

